# sky mexico receiver !!!



## joseloco (Jan 30, 2009)

please, I need to know if I can replace the sky mexico receiver with a different one, I'm a paying customer of sky and the receiver that I have is old and need to be replaced with a new one., any ideas where can I get one..??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes - call them.


----------



## ieeen (Feb 9, 2009)

You can replace it with a Neosat i pro, insert your original card in the Neosat and install the apropiate bin and you have a suscribed sky in a Fta

You have to install the corect bin for that aplication since newer bins are for iks.

ieeen


----------

